# dont u think that koutons, charlie outlaw and cotton county r cheating us



## utsav (Aug 26, 2007)

*50%+49% off* 


you hav to bear with these ads which u see each day on tv and in news papers . don't u think they r fooling us . 
just imagine why a company sells its goods at discount .your answer will be to clear the remaining stock or to increase product sale. but i don't think that a such a high  50%+49% succesive discount can be maintained throughout the year. just think about the indian government,they know that these stores r cheating us then too they r keeping their mouth shut.

how is it possible .if u see a mrp tag of 1000Rs on an item of koutons then u hav too  pay only 250 Rs for it. how they can manage to give loads of ads on various media . the quality of thier products r too low according to the mrp set for them.

a person who goes to these stores the first time mostly never goes their again due to thier very low quality clothing.

i think if they decrease their mrp rather than giving discount then only they can survive in India for a long time else u can imagine.

what do u say?


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 26, 2007)

That is because the :
Product cost price=150rs
Product no discount price tagged = 1000
Product discounted price = 250rs

Net profit 100 Rs.


----------



## utsav (Aug 26, 2007)

i think the product cost price is 100Rs or even less as they r bulk manufacturers.


----------



## amol48 (Aug 26, 2007)

yup that's right.. Moreover it's a matter of taste. When people start using a particular BRAND then even if the company hikes the rates, people continue with it !! That is marketing strategy nothing else. Since they are BIGGIES, they can bear initial losses for long term profits !!


----------



## utsav (Aug 26, 2007)

but what about the common people.these brands are quoting the discounts as such 50%+49% off which will appear to common man as if he has to pay only 1 % of the MRP.

the government should keep a check on them so that they can not fool the commoners


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 26, 2007)

> these brands are quoting the discounts as such 50%+49% off which will appear to common man as if he has to pay only 1 % of the MRP


^^ Dont worry, if you are thinking that this is a market strategy ....rest assured most people do aswell 

In business, everyone knows....nobody is here for sewa....all are here for profit after all they also have wife and kids at home. Common man know Koutons etc is not paying from its pocket...they are still earning something after selling a TShirt for Rs 200. 

As the end of the Day.....Am khayo Gutliya mat ginoo


----------



## amol48 (Aug 27, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> but what about the common people.these brands are quoting the discounts as such 50%+49% off which will appear to common man as if he has to pay only 1 % of the MRP.
> 
> the government should keep a check on them so that they can not fool the commoners



Dude in such offers you should always read 'Terms and Conditions Apply' first. It's not 50+49 % as you think... See the meaning of the asterik on 49* which must be definately given. It means 49% off after 50% discount. That means, if a T-shirtr costs Rs.1000, first 50% off on that so it's MRP is Rs.500, then 49% off this MRP which comes around Rs.250 .... IT doesn't mean 99%% off on Rs.1000 as you think !!!... That's what is catch dude.. and people fall prey to it just like you  got it ??!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 27, 2007)

Who cares, I get cheap garments, thats all I think for. Thats it....



> Dude in such offers you should always read 'Terms and Conditions Apply' first. It's not 50+49 % as you think... See the meaning of the asterik on 49* which must be definately given. It means 49% off after 50% discount. That means, if a T-shirtr costs Rs.1000, first 50% off on that so it's MRP is Rs.500, then 49% off this MRP which comes around Rs.250 .... IT doesn't mean 99%% off on Rs.1000 as you think !!!... That's what is catch dude.. and people fall prey to it just like you  got it ??!!



R U preparing for CAT 07 in TIME  this actually is a formulla for percentage profit & loss


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 27, 2007)

Its not really very wrong in the true sense.
   Those are all marketing gimmicks.
   You should hear the mobile companies advertisements that they put up.
  There are the days of Caveat Emptor


----------



## amol48 (Aug 27, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> R U preparing for CAT 07 in TIME  this actually is a formulla for percentage profit & loss



LOL... .. I am just in 12th dude !!!


----------



## busyanuj (Aug 27, 2007)

the truth is that they're all worthless desi brands with factories in ludhiana


----------



## cooldip10 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dude they are the most clever than the buyers. 

Buyers think that they are getting a good discount but in all the companies are having the net discount .. 

they sometimes send mfg. defects on sell..


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Aug 27, 2007)

moreover i dont like the "Koutons" Tag on their clothings..


----------



## amol48 (Aug 27, 2007)

Whatever it might be. I just treat them as local brands and buy them. Coz in terms of price both are same. So what's the problem in that even if they sell at 'LOOT-AWAY' price...!!


----------



## utsav (Aug 27, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> Dude in such offers you should always read 'Terms and Conditions Apply' first. It's not 50+49 % as you think... See the meaning of the asterik on 49* which must be definately given. It means 49% off after 50% discount. That means, if a T-shirtr costs Rs.1000, first 50% off on that so it's MRP is Rs.500, then 49% off this MRP which comes around Rs.250 .... IT doesn't mean 99%% off on Rs.1000 as you think !!!... That's what is catch dude.. and people fall prey to it just like you  got it ??!!



hey amol48 r u thinking i am weak in maths.i think u hav not noticed that i hav quoted that they r giving *succesive discount* in my first post .

successive discount means additional discount on the discounted price.

u know i never fall prey to these bogus marketing strategies. i just started this thread to know the views of the members what they think about these brands and jise dekho woh mujhe samjhaane mein laga hai unki strategy.


----------



## amol48 (Aug 27, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> u know i never fall prey to these bogus marketing strategies. i just started this thread to know the views of the members what they think about these brands and jise dekho woh mujhe samjhaane mein laga hai unki strategy.



LOL  ... Sorry for that buddy... actually from reading your post I thought that you were confused or are asking the reason/explanation !! Sorry, I didn't mean the other way..!!


----------



## utsav (Aug 27, 2007)

chalo yaar chalta hai waise main bhi 12th me hun 

i don't think there is sumthing shocking


----------



## amol48 (Aug 28, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> chalo yaar chalta hai waise main bhi 12th me hun
> 
> i don't think there is sumthing shocking



What do you mean by that ?


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 28, 2007)

I think Koutons are now giving away 3 free for every 1 buy!!!


----------



## go4saket (Sep 29, 2007)

Come on guys, these companies never force you to come to their store and buy their products. It is we who get our tongue out seeing such heavy discounts. As for bad quality, you always have the right to check the quality before you pay for them, then why complain. Its strong marketing strategy and in a way good for us as this will force the big brands to bring down their prices...


----------



## escape7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude, ur getting a reasonable quality T-Shirt at Rs 250; Chillout, live with it.


----------



## utsav (Oct 3, 2007)

arre bhai marketing ki bhi koi limit honi chahiye .aisa thode hi hai ki aaj 100 Rs /Kilogram aur kal 25 Rs /kilogram.


----------



## amol48 (Oct 12, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> arre bhai marketing ki bhi koi limit honi chahiye .aisa thode hi hai ki aaj 100 Rs /Kilogram aur kal 25 Rs /kilogram.



are bhai agar tujhe pasand nahi to tu mat ja na.... tujhe problem kya hai ? Peolple like you will buy a CRAP from Nike even if it is priced 1000 Buck$ !!


----------



## _______ (Oct 12, 2007)

Party wear shirts are too good at Koutons. Rocks!!


----------



## utsav (Oct 12, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> are bhai agar tujhe pasand nahi to tu mat ja na.... tujhe problem kya hai ? Peolple like you will buy a CRAP from Nike even if it is priced 1000 Buck$ !!


just compare the quality of a nike product and koutons product.i will stop posting in this thread if u find the quality of koutons better.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 12, 2007)

Dude koutons is nowhere near nike.Nike products have a class of their own.They make the best shoes out there.


----------



## utsav (Oct 12, 2007)

^^thats like a intelligent boy oooo sorry(DEVIL)


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2007)

yes


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 12, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Dude koutons is nowhere near nike.Nike products have a class of their own.They make the best shoes out there.


You get what you pay for.....thats as simple as i can put it. Nobody is forcing you buy their products.....Like it....find the price reasonable...buy it...otherwise move on


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 13, 2007)

I think the company must be thinking this way:

Initially they puposely put high prices and invest in marketing so that they can create a 'BRAND' image in the general public.Public also thinks that higher the price,greater its quality will be.MOst of the people take their price as a shock and forget to analyse the quality.

Once they establish their BRAND image,they reduce their prices greatly.The customer(who has a prejudice that the garments are of higher quality) thinks that he must take benefit of this oppurtunity as he is getting such as REPUTED brand at ordinary price.Ans here is how his prejudice costs him!


----------



## go4saket (Oct 13, 2007)

Wrong buddy... Once they establish their brand name, they will slowly remove all their offers. Till that time we will get used to their high priced tags. So they will easily be able to sell their so called branded stuff at the high costs...


----------



## enticer86 (Oct 13, 2007)

gud to c such business sense among fellow techies 
the thing is tht the costs are indeed pretty low- its only excise and Vat/sales tax tht increases the prices, ultimately burdening the innocent consumer. 

By the introduction of Cenvat and the yet-to-be-effected GST Act, the prices wud see further declines. No businessman wud cut the MRP of any product, thus these discounts


----------



## amol48 (Oct 13, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Dude koutons is nowhere near nike.Nike products have a class of their own.They make the best shoes out there.



Dude I am not comparing quality of nike and koutons.. But what i found is that many times during SALE and discount seasons many of even Nike's products are uselesss Craps... But people just blindly go fir as they have Nike logo !!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 13, 2007)

^^I have seen such products.Nike logoed sneakers selling for Rs.100 wtf.but they are fakes dude and I wan't talking about them.I meant Nike products are value for money thats it and if you happen to have enough money then go for them.


----------



## int86 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, who cares . Recently opened  Koutons oulet at my location saved some bucks for my family this puja season. I even presented a T-shirt to my friend who accopanied me.


----------



## supernova (Oct 17, 2007)

And look at the lisitng their IPO got....
their marketing strategy is working!!!


----------



## amol48 (Oct 25, 2007)

what's great bout koutons is that they are opening their stores in cities with population as less as 2 Lakhs.... where brands like Nike, adidas will never think to do so... And people in these cities think that koutons is a big brand (as it's international) and voila !! that's what these guys want !!


----------



## DebojitGotBadDVD (Oct 25, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Dude koutons is nowhere near nike.Nike products have a class of their own.They make the best shoes out there.


  Agreed, lekin yaar, cost factor bhi toh hai na. Koutons is very affordable for a vast majority.   I have few Van Heusens and a few Koutons. Although I like my VHs a lot, I find Koutons very good.  They have different categories.....the ones in 350-500 range are very good in my opinion.  Yahaan Kanpur mein Koutons bahut bikta hai.


----------

